# Suprecur Nasal Spray - What side effects did you get?



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm starting the spray on 8 October and it's my first cycle of IVF.  I've read through the instruction sheet and now I'm panicking as there seeks to be so many nasty symptoms/complicaitons from the drug.  If you get a chance, would you please let me know how it made you feel and what side effects you got?  Thanks.

Emma


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not used Suprecur but have used Synarel for all my treatment downregging, which is also "sniffing".

I hardly got any side effects to be honest.  The odd hot flush, slightly tender boobs...hormonal mood swings were probably the worse...basically just as you'd imagine what going through menopause would feel like, as basically that's what you're doing...putting your body into a temporary pseudo menopause.  You should only be downregging for a short period so any side effects/symptoms are short lived.

I know it can all seem quite daunting when you read the list of side effects, but don't forget, the manufacturers have to list every single side effect that their "testers" had during trials of the drugs, even if only one person got that side effect.

Just ensure you drink lots of water as this helps flush the drugs around your body and also helps prevent headaches (which can be another side effect).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

When I was on the sniffer (Synarel) I had a couple of headaches and a nasty taste in the back of my throat when I sniffed and that was it. 

I had less side effects on the sniffer then I did on the injections. 

T xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Minxy and Tashja - that's really helpful.  I've got an exam 11 days after I start sniffing and I was wondering whether I'm going to be feeling ill.

Tashja, I love your scan picture - it's fantastic!!


----------



## vinciebabe (Jul 14, 2007)

I remember getting terrible night sweats/hot flushes whilst on Suprefact. Now I guess I know what my mum went through during her menopause - not a nice feeling.


----------

